# (FYRO) Macedonia | Македонија - one photo per post



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

...


*Bitola*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Debar lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gostivar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Skopje*


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Exm is previously banned Albanian. So is reported :banana:


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

ohrid, old part of the town


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

ohrid, street in the old town


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

ohrid, old dwelling housing city's museum


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

panoramic view of the old town of ohrid


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

church in the old town of ohrid


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

st sofia church in ohrid (11th c)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

како је добар овај охрид био сам тамо 2007. :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Orthodox Monastery St.Atanasij in Lešok*

The Monastery of Lešok is a monastery 8 km outside Tetovo. Lying at 638 metres above sea level it is located on the southeastern side of the mountain Šar Planina. In its complex are the churches of St. Athanasius of Alexandria and the Holy Mother of God Church (Church of the Holy Virgin). The Church of the Holy Virgin, built in 1326, is an excellent example of Byzantine style and architectural tradition.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Village *Trpejca* - *Ohrid Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Samuil's Fortress, Ohrid*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

How beautiful! And so much history to appreciate materialized in it's buildings.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Orthodox *Monastery Kriva Palanka*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Stojan Josimovic*

*Mount Ljuboten, Nationalpark Šar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Fortress in *Skopje*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ahmet Bekir*

*Murat pasha* mosque and old *Bazaar*, *Skopje*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bogoevski*

Orthodox *St. Kliment Ohridski Temple*, *Skopje*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by hergezgin Hasan*

*Bitola*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by gerzo81*

Mount *Nidže* & *Pelagonija*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ristepan*

*Prsti*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vardar* river


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by monit*

Old clock tower, *Dojran Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Liljana Stojanova*

*Smolare* waterfall


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by *Dragan Mitic**

*Štip*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by *Dragan Mitic**

Old Orthodox church *st.Arhangel *, *Štip*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by *Dragan Mitic**

Mosque in *Štip*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Old bridge over *Vardar* in *Skopje*


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

^^This pictures are old !


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Junkie said:


> ^^This pictures are old !



^^онда немој да паметујеш и постави нове фотке  i'm not from mk.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dejan_Gicevski*

Ancient city of *Stobi*, near *Gradsko*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Zarko Durlanov*

*St Archangel Michael Monastery*, near *Prilep*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing scenery kay:!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by *Dragan Mitic**

View to *Kočani* city from *Osogovo* mountain


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Iconostasis of the Church of St John the Baptist in the St Jovan Bigorski Monastery










Picture Page | Georgi Traichev | Wikimedia Commons | Uncompressed File

Created in 1829-1835 by Petre and Marko Filipovski-Garkata, Makarie Frckovski and Avram, Vasil and Filip Dicovs.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Living Quarters










Picture Page | Mazbln | Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ohrid* Lake


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Loved the pics kay:!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Skopje*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kokino*

One of the most important sites located near the Kumanovo is the 4,000 year old megalithic astronomical observatory of Kokino, located 30 km northeast of Kumanovo and discovered in 2001. It is ranked fourth on the list of old observatories by NASA. Sculpture of Batko Gjorgjija located in the center of the city, Monument Four Poles also located in the center of the city on the main square. Monument Kosturnica. House Museum of Hristijan Todorovski - Karposh. The oldest and biggest church in the town is the Church of St. Nikolas. There are icons from the XIII century in the church. The church represents a masterwork of Andreja Damjanov, an important Macedonian renaissance architect. Church Holy Trinity built in 1902, Church of St. George, Staro Nagoričane, Church of St. Petka in the village of Mlado Nagoričane, the Karpino Monastery, the Ascension of Holy Mother in the village of Matejce, Eski Mosque built in 1751, Monument Zebrnjak, Kumanovo Spa in the village of Proevce and Sports Hall Sokolana. Other landmarks are: staue of Woman Fighter, buildings: Zanatski dom and Kasapski Krug and ASNOM memorial center in the village Pelince.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice night view of Skopje.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sasho Bozinovski*

*Monastery St.Gorgija near Kičevo*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pantelejmon church*

Near Skopje


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

nice  keep it up


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Millenium Cross in Skopje it was build for 2000 years of Christianity (Highest cross in Europe)










Skopje's Kale Fortress with lion as monument


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Junkie, mozes li mi reci koliko tacno metara iznosi visina onog krsta?


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

SokoX said:


> Junkie, mozes li mi reci koliko tacno metara iznosi visina onog krsta?



mogu ti rec bio sam vec tamo ^^ ima 65 m, nocu ne vidis brda pa sjaji krst kao zvezda na nebu... fenomenalno!


@Junki

Lepa slika tvrdjave!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Stojan Josimovic*

Mount *Ljuboten* in *Natinalpark Šar*

This is a fantastic mountain & border mountain too between Macedonia & Serbia.


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

SokoX said:


> Junkie, mozes li mi reci koliko tacno metara iznosi visina onog krsta?


66 meters highest cross in the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Cross

Also cable-car from downtown Skopje to the top is under construction.


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Titiv vrh (2,747 m) the most highest point of Sar mountains and 2nd highest of Makedonija









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Titov vrh (2,747), Sar moutains - Makedonija

Serbian traveler from Strpce the Serbian side of Sar mountains









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Lešnička river, Sar mountains









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Junkie said:


> Millenium Cross in Skopje it was build for 2000 years of Christianity (Highest cross in Europe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful cross, but not the highest in Europe. Cross of Madrid Fallen Valley is 150 meters high.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Skopje(Shkupi)by alb trc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Naim Frashëri"-Romantic poet of Albanian renaissance in Tetovo(Tetova) by RolexAL


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ohrid Lake*


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Matka near Skopje*









http://i44.tinypic.com/2dlp6vm.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Strumica*









http://i42.tinypic.com/2rwmg76.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Mavrovo*









http://i44.tinypic.com/2gtd892.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!....very beautiful photo....thanks Serbian_Montenegrin.:cheers2:


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Linguine said:


> Wow!....very beautiful photo....thanks Serbian_Montenegrin.:cheers2:


No problemo.... i love this country! Македонија


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Let's revive this thread!
*


Macedonia (2) by e-mol, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia (1) by e-mol, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Farewell by spalevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje (capital of Macedonia) in mist










source: http://couldwegobackonceagain.tumblr.com/post/67261219440/skopje-macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Popova Shapka ski resort during spring time










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

House in the abandon village of Papavnica. Macedonia is full of abandoned villages as a result of the migrations that happened in the period between 1960's and 1980's.










source: Stefan Stevkov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

On the way to Berovo Lake, about 7 kilometers from Berovo city, Chiplak hut is located, hidden in the deep forests of Malesevo mountains. From this place you can experience full enjoyment of Malesh region.










source: tourguide.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain idyll on Deshat


Planinska idila na Deshat by Martin Dimitrievski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The nature around Berovo lake










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village Stenje on Prespa lake


Stenje by Martin Dimitrievski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Stenje by Martin Dimitrievski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

the nature near the city of Radovish










by Dejan Donev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Cultural Center in Radovish










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Memorial museum of Mustafa Kemal Ataturk in village Kodzadzik 










source: whereismacedonia.org


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitola










source: whereismacedonia.org


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Labunishki Bacila by AmeR., on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Labunishki Bacila by AmeR., on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Panoramic view from top of mountain Vodno, near Skopje


The other side by Nenad Bogoevski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Lake (glacier lake) on mountain Pelister, southwestern Macedonia


Big Lake by Igor Jankovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by Petkovskiot


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bela Reka river, in the southeastern part of Macedonia, near the city of Strumica










source: itarpejo.org


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Followers of the tradition of the Fakirs










source: vecer.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Church Saint Archangel Michael. It is a small medieval church, built in the first half of the 14th century. Located near the city of Shtip, southeastern Macedonia.


Church Saint Archangel Michael by Elena Pejchinova, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The big day for a couple in love


Day 257: The big day by Yane Naumoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Drenovo, southern Macedonia


Old house in Drenovo, Macedonia by nikola.solev, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Gevgelija, southern Macedonia (on the south border with Greece)


Untitled by alifaan, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old Turkish bath in the city of Tetovo, northwestern Macedonia










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Strumica, southeastern Macedonia










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cave Vrelo in Matka canyon, near the capital of Macedonia, Skopje










source: exploringmacedonia.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Pehchevo waterfall in the eastern part of the Republic of Macedonia


Pehcevski vodopad by Martin Dimitrievski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Belasica mountain. It's located in the eastern part of Macedonia.










source: avijacija.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Dojran lake










by Dimitris Vlassis


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A man works on a generator at Macedonia's ELEM plant - the largest producer of energy in the country. Thermal power plants represent approximately 66% of Macedonia's power, while hydro power accounts for the remaining 34%.


Generating power in Macedonia by World Bank Photo Collection, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A memorial near the city of Kriva Palanka, in the northeastern part of Macedonia










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Beans and sausages is a Macedonian traditional dish. Perfect combination!


Day 222: Traditional dish by Yane Naumoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The archeological site “Gradiste – Brazda” is situated nearly 15 km north of Skopje, on a humble hill that rises over the village of Brazda. According to information (data) obtained through past researches, the site is classified as a fortified early antique settlement, dating from the 5th to the 3rd century BC. 


Archaeological Park 'Brazda' by HaemusNGO, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The famous Vevčani springs are some of the most famous springs to be found in the Republic of Macedonia. The springs are located on the eastern slope of the Jablanica mountain range which run through the village of Vevčani at an approximately sea level altitude at over 900 metres.










source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain Korab


Mount Korab, Macedonia by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje street scene


Кого-то ждет by Deidrik, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Debar lake, situated in the western part of Macedonia


Debar lake, Macedonia by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

River Bistrica, near the village of Tearce, western part of Macedonia


River Bistrica, Tearce by LiridonAsaniPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Niyazi Bey's Palace in the city of Resen, located in the southwestern part of Macedonia, was built according to a postcard from France...


Niyazi Bey's Palace by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The town square of Berovo, located in eastern Macedonia, with the church of The Birth of The Holy Mother of God.


Berovo Square by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old telephones, now used as shelf for flowers


DSC03389 by Fursa, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

House in the village of Vevcani


Vevcani by Igor_Gjorgiev, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in the central part of the Republic of Macedonia










source: b.onosimoski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Typical street in the village of Ljubojno, southwestern Macedonia










source: b.onosimoski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ethno village in Staro Nagorichane, northern Macedonia










source: b.onosimoski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Dolno Dupeni, southwestern Macedonia










source: b.onosimoski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Colorful Mosque (Pasha's Mosque), in the city of Tetovo was built in 1495 and it was restored from its base on 1833 by Abdurrahman pasha, the son of Rexhep pasha, defenders of Tetovo town who were great admirers of art.


Pasha's Mosque - Tetova (Tetovo) - Macedonia - 01 by Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Waterfalls on river Babuna


Vodopadi na Babuna by Igor_Gjorgiev, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Landscape around the artificial lake Mladost, near the city of Veles, in the central part of Macedonia. On the left side you can see the bridge that is a part of the A1 highway (European Corridor 10).


Just landscape by Igor_Gjorgiev, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia


IMG_2631 by Athena Lao, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bistra mountain panorama, western part of Macedonia


Bistra mountain panorama, Jance, Macedonia by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Megalithic observatory and archaeological site Kokino, according to NASA, the 4th oldest observatory in the world. It was discovered in 2001. 

The oldest archaeological finds date from about the 19th century BC, corresponding to the early European Bronze Age. It shows signs of occupation for the period from the 19th to the 7th centuries BC.


Bronze Age archaeological site - Kokino-Macedonia by jordepro, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tobacco field

 End of a day by Gjoko Momir, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Canyon Matka, near Skopje

 Mosquetón gigante by Óscar Cuadrado, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bay of the Bones, Ohrid lake

Prehistoric settlement on the water. Restored houses 5 meters from the bottom of the sunny waters of Lake Ohrid. This is only a small part of what existed here around 1200 BC. 

 former yugoslav republic of macedonia by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

An old road to Skopje

 road to Skopje by kosova cajun, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Molika trees at the national park Pelister

 Pelister. Molikas 15.01.06 by julie quetier, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

There are many tales about Stone Grandma (Skameneta Baba), regardless of the tale, she still stands not far from the city of Prilep. It's a rock climbing heaven.


Skameneta Baba by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Roman Aqueduct near Skopje. It is almost 400 meters long, though in the past was a part of a larger, 10 km water supply system.


Skopje Aqueduct Repaired by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The railroad bridge near the city of Demir Kapija, southern Macedonia. 

The name of this city in Turkish means "Iron gate", and it's being named like this because this is a rocky region where the Mediterranean climate ends and the European continental climate starts.










source: museumdk.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A river flowing through the city of Makedonska Kamenica. This is a small mining town, with a population a little bit over 5000 residents, and it's located in the eastern part of Macedonia.










source: Blagojco Pejcinov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Monument Kosturnica, Kavadarci. The memorial is situated on the top of the 300m hill, on the edge of the city park. It was designed by Peter Milichkovski, an architect from Skopje, and was unveiled in September 1976. The form and shape of the construction are refering to the traditional, Macedonian house from Ohrid. 










source: hatshepsutica.tumblr.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The airport St. Paul The Apostle, Ohrid


ArkeFly wing and Airport St. Paul The Apostle, Ohrid. Macedonia. by elsa11, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The cellar of the winery Tikvesh, the biggest winery in southeastern Europe. It's located near the city of Kavadarci, in the southern part of Republic of Macedonia.


macedonia Tikves by kalikellett, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A great Macedonian feast


A Great Macedonian Feast by Pioneer 6, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Struga, a town situated on the shores of the Ohrid lake










source: hotel drim


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The main square in the small city of Vinica, eastern Macedonia










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The roof of an abandoned house in Mariovo region, in the southern part of Macedonia (area of 1,390 square km). 










source: exploring.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The so called "Big lake" on Baba mountain (a glacier lake, situated on a height of 2218 meters). The lake is 233 meters long, 162 meters wide and 14,5 meters deep.










source: exploring.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The so called "Small lake" on Baba mountain (a glacier lake, situated on a height of 2180 meters). The lake is 79 meters long, 68 meters wide and 2,5 meters deep.










source: exploring.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Horses in the National park Pelister, the oldest and the biggest of all national parks in the Republic of Macedonia.










source: exploring.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A frozen meteorological station on the top of the mountain Baba, in the National park Pelister. This National Park covers an area of 17.150 hectares - at altitude of 927 to 2601 m.

It abounds with unique natural resources and is home of rare and endemic animal and plant species, it has numerous hiking trails, and the trademarks of Pelister are the clear spring water and the rivers where you can see Pelister and Pelagonia trout, waterfalls and glacial mountain lakes - Big and Small one, also known as Pelister's Eyes.










source: exploring.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The abandoned church St. Ilija in Dojran, built in 1848, damaged in World War I. There are efforts from the local authorities for revitalization of the church.










source (and more photos): mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A street in the village of Dolno Konjsko, in the southwestern part of Macedonia










source: aruff106


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tasting wine in the Popova Kula winery

 popova kula by Boce Makedonija, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Popova Kula winery










source: popovakula.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

An old barn

 mean barn by el bojo, on Flick


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Paragliding near the city of Kruševo.










source: VK_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Zhabeni, southern Macedonia.










source: kr. Gena


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Forest near the city of Kruševo.










source: janamare26


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Railway bridge over the river Železna Reka, nearby the village of Srbinovo, in the western part of the country. The bridge was constructed in 1968. 


The Srbinovo railway bridge, Macedonia by MonSwe, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Street in Skopje.


Улицы Скопье by Deidrik, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Prilep mill

 Prilep Mill by chrisuebe, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

On the train ride from Bitola to Skopje

 Balkan Train Ride by chrisuebe, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Galichnik region

 Untitled by atanas_, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain Nidze, Kajmakcalan peak (2,524 metres) in southwestern Macedonia.

 The valley of shadows by Ognen Bojkovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Leunovo, in the western part of the country.










source: Perica Stojkovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

An old water mill on the slopes of Skopska Crna Gora mountain, near Skopje


Old Water Mill by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Park in Ohrid










source: aruff106


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A bicycle rider riding on Galicica Mountain (and National Park), on the location of Dzafa field. 


Dzafa by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tetovo-Gostivar motorway










source: Darknosimoski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ponikva ski center, eastern Macedonia










source (and more photos): ponikva.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

House on the hill in Ohrid


House on the Hill by Agrusoft Webdesign Photopage, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Washing carpets in the old way


Hanging out to dry by Agrusoft Webdesign Photopage, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Fields


daniel stojanoski photography © by Daniel Stojanoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The canyon of Radika river and the road are so close. The Radika river flows in the western part of Macedonia.


Radika River by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Osogovo Monastery is located near the city of Kriva Palanka, in eastern Macedonia. The monastery was founded in the 12th century, though there are no remains of the original monastery. The smaller church in today's monastery complex got its present look in the 14th century, while the larger one was built in the 19th century.


Crkva sv. Joakim Osogovski by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the likes, guys! I appreciated it! 

Mountain Korab, western Macedonia 


Висока Карпа by Milivoj Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Šarplaninac or Šarplaninec (literal translation: [Dog] of the Šar Mountains or Šar Mountain Dog,) is a dog breed of the livestock guardian type originally from the border area between the current day Kosovo and Macedonia.


пријатељ by Milivoj Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Poppies field near the village of Smolari, eastern Macedonia.


Where poppies grow ... by Elena Pejchinova, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Vine fields in the municipality of Lozovo, in the central part of the country


Lozovo by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in the western, mountainous part of the country


планински шарган by Milivoj Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old houses in the village of Razlovci, eastern Macedonia










source: Angel Sitnovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Koritnik area on mountain Bistra, western part of Macedonia 










source: dacdac


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The fields near Skopje










source: VieSk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Western Pelagonia region, southern Macedonia










source: Annunakey 2011


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The interior of the church Holy Mother of God in Skopje










source: Cathy Louis


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Nature vs. civilization (the chimney is from the Okta oil refinery near Skopje) 










source: gorananastasovski.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Flying kite over the neighbors house in Prilep


Prilep by nataliegoes, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Scary wooden bridge over the Babuna river, in the central part of Macedonia.


Old Wooden Bridge by Ivan Saraginov, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The St. Atanasij church in the village of Leshok (built in 1326), western Macedonia. Recently was reconstructed and renewed.










source: Blagojco Pejcinov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

On February 14th, the Day of Saint Triphun, the protector of wine growers and wine yards, some people often go to prune the wines. 










source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia


Cotton Sky by Masevski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia


Somewhere far away #3 by Nenad Bogoevski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Spring is near (a park in Skopje)


Spring is here by Nenad Bogoevski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A park in Skopje


Ready for takeoff by Nenad Bogoevski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_5314 by Nenad Bogoevski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

January in Macedonia










source: Ivana Shutinoska


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Train near the city of Veles










source: build.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cake in the shape of a wine box, made for the cake competition that was held one week ago in one of the Skopje's suburbs










source: vecer.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Young oak forest


Young Oak Forest by Slavco Stojanoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Celebrating the religious holiday of Saint Atanasij










source: vecer.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The so called "Macedonian salad"










source: go5imikko


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain landscape


Mountain landscape by Slavco Stojanoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: Marko F.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Some of the last inhabitants of the village Makovo, near the city of Bitola

 Forever alone by Martin Dimitrievski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Gari, western part of Macedonia










source: facebook


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

wonderful country of pretty beautiful people and great images thanks for sharing


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Strumica carnival 2014










source: vecer.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: vecer.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: vecer.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: vecer.com.mk


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ohrid*

Do you know from where you can see this wonderful view?









source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess it's from the neighboring hill, or from the hotel Inex Gorica (but it may be from a paraglider too)


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Very nice...*^^:cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Wind park near Bogdanci, eastern Macedonia. This park has 16 wind turbines for production of electricity with 2.3 MW installed power. The wind turbines will provide electric power for 60,000 people. 










photo: meteopro.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje from air










by Aleksandar Kolov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Robomac 2014. 

Robomac(edonia) is an international competition in robotics, programming and artificial intelligence. Robomac is organized for the fifth consecutive year. It took place from 2nd to 9th March in Skopje.










source: Tosh' Photography


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

On a concert...










source: Tosh' Photography


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by Julijana Velichkovska


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Exhibition of folk dresses at the History museum in Skopje


Just me and LOADS of freaky mannequins in folk dress by victoria_c_barrett, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia


ezero by Aleksandar Kolov, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bee baskets from air










by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Graves from air










by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Forest from air










by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Field from air










by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by Indy Moow


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Digging for the new factory near the city of Veles










photo: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Quay in the city of Stip










photo: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The church St. Archangel Michael, in the village of Bitushe, the western part of Macedonia










by Mario Sharevski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Ljubojno, in the southwestern part of the country










by Dragan Bebeto Hristov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Landmarks of Mavrovo: Gate to the Monastery of St. Nicholas, the submerged Old Church and skiing slopes.










by Elza Ivanovic "Finkinja"


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

An old cemetery in Mavrovo










by Elza Ivanovic "Finkinja"


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A fence made with skis in Mavrovo










by Elza Ivanovic "Finkinja"


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. Nicholas Monastery nearby Lake Mavrovo










by Elza Ivanovic "Finkinja"


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Market in Bitola










by Alexa Simeone


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Celebrating Orthodox Easter in the monastery of St. John Bigorski, in the western part of Macedonia










source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

source: mkd.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Struga Poetry Evenings (SVE) is an international poetry festival held annually in Struga, Republic of Macedonia. 

During the several decades of its existence, the Festival has awarded its most prestigious award, the Golden Wreath, to some of the most notable international poets, including: Mahmoud Darwish, Sachchidananda Hirananda Vatsyayan Agyey , W. H. Auden, Joseph Brodsky, Allen Ginsberg, Bulat Okudzhava, Pablo Neruda, Eugenio Montale, Léopold Sédar Senghor, Artur Lundkvist, Hans Magnus Enzensberger, Nichita Stănescu, Ted Hughes, Makoto Ooka, Miroslav Krleža, Yehuda Amichai, Seamus Heaney and domestic authors such as Blaže Koneski and Mateja Matevski.

On the photo you can see the Mostovi (Bridges), a closing ceremony held at the Bridge of Poetry on the river Drim in Struga including poetry readings and the awarding ceremony.

The river Crn Drim, Struga (Macedonia) by struga_poetry_evenings, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Workers in a textile company near Strumica, eastern part of Macedonia










photo by RadioStrumicaNet


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in Skopje

kukja kaj crkva by zdepe, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Leunovo, near Mavrovo lake. Located in the western part of the country, in the National park Mavrovo. 










photo by me


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by Marko Stojanovik


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Suvodol Coal Mine is a coal mine located in Bitola, in the southwestern part of the Republic of Macedonia. The mine has coal reserves amounting to 175 million tonnes of lignite, one of the largest coal reserves in Europe and the world and has an annual production of 6.5 million tonnes of coal.










by AngusMacLeod1263


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Canyon of Gradeska River










by AngusMacLeod1263


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Thousands of Crocus at the pass to the village of Galichnik










by AngusMacLeod1263


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Local farmer sell produce at the green market in Kumanovo










by Gaspthegreat


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Star Dojran










by Blagoj Ivanovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

overlooking Tetovo by HadisBajrami, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lesnica, Shar Mountains by HadisBajrami, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Struga, Macedonia.. by HadisBajrami, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

WildNature.. by HadisBajrami, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lonely Tree.. by HadisBajrami, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia










by rantasa


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A church near the village of Chetirce, in the northern part of the country










by liquidworm


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Monospitovo wetland, located about 10 km northeast from the city of Strumica, in the southeastern part of the country










more photos on http://zapoznajjamakedonija.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post.html


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in the Osogovo mountains, eastern Macedonia










source: probistip.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Museum in the city of Negotino, a city located in the central part of the country










source: cdn3.vtourist.com


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm happy that I can enjoy Macedonia through these pictures. Many people have recommended me to visit this country, but I haven't done it. Not yet at least. But I will, now that I have see these photos. Macedonia looks amazing.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Local granny walks the path in the village Gornjani in Skopje region

Rural Macedonia II by spalevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cemetery

Cemetery by Daniela Jankovska, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

beautiful place, great memories by Daniela Jankovska, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A statue in Skopje, overgrown with grass

Hiding in the grass by Smena_8, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lady at the burek shop in Skopje

lady at the burek shop in Skopje by davidmillerphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Country scene

панорама-скратена by Makadam 360, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Country scene #2

DSC_0099 by Makadam 360, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Country scene #3

Peaceful view by Nenad Bogoevski Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

P1712-108 between Bogomila & Prilep

P1712-108 between Bogomila & Prilep by Mike Steadman, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Skopje Macedonia Square*





by me


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by Goran Solev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by Goran Solev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by Amer Demishi


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tikvec Lake Ride by maurizio.marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Celebrating the Day of the Air forces










photo by Dz. Plavevski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

An old firefighters trucks in the city of Bitola










photo by John Meckley


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The church St. George in the village of Kurbinovo, in the southwestern part of the country

makedonija_31 by carlo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

makedonija_32 by carlo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Souvenirs from Macedonia

_6001479 by Ramcho Kundevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Freedom #1 by Nenad Bogoevski Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Stop Skopje by __Nan_Yar__, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mariovo Sky by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Wastewater Treatment Plant in Kumanovo

Stanislava Dodeva, Macedonia by sdc.reseau, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Winners of the photo contest Wiki Loves Earth 2014 in Macedonia*

Horse on the peak Krchin, in the Mavrovo National park










photo by Martin Dimitrievski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

View of two lakes (Ohrid lake and Prespa lake) from the mountain Galichica










photo by Darkocv


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A rock in the Ohrid lake near the village of Trpejca










photo by Daniela Stefanoska


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

View from the National park Galichica towards the Prespa lake










photo by Ptahhotep


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A butterfly on a pear flower










photo by Tashkoskim


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Natural Power vs. Man-made Power by Masevski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Wheat field in front of Porcelanka, factory for porcelain in Veles, a city in the central part of the country.

Porcelanka by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia

_MG_5148 by livinganomadlife.wordpress.com, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The building of the Center for tourism in Demir Kapija










source: facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Abandoned house in the village of Rudnik. The village is located in the central part of the country.

Rudnik by nikola.solev, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ohrid at sunset (1)* by me 


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ohrid at sunset (2)* by me 


Ohrid von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Skopje*










by me


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Building an pyramid in the village of Rosoman










photo by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by N. Batev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sun Flowers || Skopje, Macedonia by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old tractors in Resen

Work Buddies by dusunenali, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Stone houses from the Mariovo region

Mariovo, Macedonia by axel.meiss, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building in Skopje

DSC04832 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Scene from Bitola's old town

Bitola, Macedonia by axel.meiss, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bombarded Church in WWI in Old Dojran. The church of St. Prophet Ilija is one of the biggest and oldest religious temples in Macedonia. Will be opened again for the public in 2016, when the town will mark the 100-year anniversary since its destruction in World War I.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The memorial house of the writer Blaze Koneski (1921-1993) in the village of Nebregovo. He was one of the most distinguished Macedonian poets, writers, literary translators, and linguistic scholars. His major contributions are in the codification of standard Macedonian language.

House of Blaze Koneski by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The old church of St Nikola in the village of Zrze. It has been renovated recently. 

Sv Nikola, Zrze by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia...

pato masovno by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

. by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

. by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia countryside in summer

Macedonia Countryside In Summer by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC01170 by guybrushthreepwood65, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC01297-2 by guybrushthreepwood65, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC01153 by guybrushthreepwood65, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC01135 by guybrushthreepwood65, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A donkey that produces electricity  This donkey recently was walking in rural parts of Macedonia with great wings - two solar panels fixed on his pack. The people are invited to connect their electrical appliances on this generous animal: cell phone, car battery, radio, hair dryer... The project was called Pegasus, named after the winged horse from the mythology. It was designed by a Lille duo visual artist, Philemon, and a designer, Arnaud Verley. Read more on the link (in French language)










photo by rue89.nouvelobs.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Makedonia by mikovat, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Makedonia by mikovat, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC01242 by guybrushthreepwood65, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

First day in school










photo by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Celebration of 23 years of independence of the Republic of Macedonia. 23 years ago, on September 8, Macedonia separated from Yugoslavia. It was the only socialist republic which separated from the Yugoslav federation without military conflict.










photo: mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Honorable artillery fire of the artillery unit of the Army in the wake of Independence Day of the Republic of Macedonia










photo: mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

photo: mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

All trails lead to a church ;-)










photo by WholeJourneys


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

On the road in Macedonia by Miki216, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Parc National de Mavrovo by Jaguarrgorgone, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Kumanovo, a city situated in the northeastern part of the Macedonia with population around 90,000. 

DSC05222 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Kurbinovo, in the Prespa region, southwestern Macedonia










photo by WhereIsMacedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Galicica np by Lav Lutalica, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_0099 by Makadam 360, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A view on Prilep Field from the hill near Mažučište, Prilep.

Prilepsko Pole by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Prilep










photo by prilep.gov.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Gevgelija is a town with a population of 15,685, located in the very southeast of the Republic of Macedonia along the banks of the Vardar River, situated at the country's main border with Greece.










photo by Gjorgi Vacev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Dolno Dupeni, southwestern Macedonia










photo by Mario Sharevski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Kindergarten in the city of Tetovo










photo by ak-invest.info


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Making breakfast at St. Naum Monastery, Lake Ohrid

AdventureWeek Western Balkans © ATTA / Gregg Bleakney by Adventure Travel Trade Association, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

AdventureWeek Western Balkans © ATTA / Gregg Bleakney by Adventure Travel Trade Association, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

AdventureWeek Western Balkans © ATTA / Gregg Bleakney by Adventure Travel Trade Association, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cycling along Lake Prespa

AdventureWeek Western Balkans © ATTA / Gregg Bleakney by Adventure Travel Trade Association, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

AdventureWeek Western Balkans © ATTA / Gregg Bleakney by Adventure Travel Trade Association, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Canon-20140608-IMG_9053.jpg by dovodo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

macedonian coffee culture by Aaron waitforit Gonzales, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

sundown by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

. by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

427 Skopje, Macedonia - Sights - Double Decker Buses by VJPTraveller3, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Malovishte, in the southwestern part of Macedonia

Maolvishte (3) by lindajfarmer, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Floating restaurant at Restaurant Ostrovo, on the spring of the Black Drim river

Floating Restauant at Restaurant Ostrovo, on the Spring of the Black Drim by Chris Owens Images, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tobacco farmer

Diving into the Strumica River (data) Basin by UNDP in Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Rice fields near the city of Kochani, in the eastern part of Macedonia

d3oga2j by darkoatanasovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Wealth on the nature " Mineral water " by by Dushan Ivanovikj, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The small town of Probištip (population 10,826), in northeastern Macedonia.

IMG_6610 by KM.Ink., on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Spring, Train and a View by Zlatko Parmakovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Elementary school Kočo Racin in Prilep










photo by prilep.gov.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Untitled_Panorama1 by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

vecer.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Weekend house in the village of Gorna Belica, in the western part of Macedonia

Gorna Belica by For91days, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Stone house in the village of Chemersko, in the central part of Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Bukovo, southwestern Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Kočani, situated in the eastern part of the Republic of Macedonia, with population of 28,330.

ofabu3t by darkoatanasovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Alone into storm by Resul I., on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sopot Winery near Veles, the central part of the Republic of Macedonia

Sopot Winery by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitola


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje's main park

DSC06093 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The spooky positive by Slavco Stojanoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Empty beer bottles on an old grave

Well... by Slavco Stojanoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

An old house in the Arvati village, Prespa region (southwestern part of Macedonia)

An Old House by U2_fan, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia

20141102-140940 by agreatdistance, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Hydroelectric power plant Spilje near the city of Debar, western part of Macedonia. The mountains in the distance are in neighboring Albania.

20141102-113345 by agreatdistance, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Debar lake

20141102-113109 by agreatdistance, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Kičevo, city in the western part of the Republic of Macedonia










photo by gjoko


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

P1020527 by Cas Be, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Resava, Kavadarci Municipality

P1020621 by Cas Be, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Misty forrest, Ljuboten, Macedonia by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Blacksmith shop somewhere in Macedonia

20141105-102758 by agreatdistance, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Apples ready for sale in the village near the city of Resen, western part of Macedonia

20141106-101245 by agreatdistance, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Berovo, a small town in the eastern part of the country

VAF25276 by FOSM, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tanec is an eminent professional large folklore musical ensemble from Skopje, Republic of Macedonia. It is considered as an ambassador of the Macedonian folklore tradition worldwide.

The Bride by MLazarevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Nature scene

Macedonia by koseva_svetlana, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_3082 by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Army training










photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

When the sky trembles by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Birdie by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Resen, a small city in the southwestern part of the country

Resen | Macedonia by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Balkan green lizard by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The old cemetery in the village of Dolno Jelovce, western Macedonia










photo by me


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old rusty road-roller sitting calm and lonely in the open fields and watching the days coming and passing by. Near the village of Gradeshnica, Mariovo region, in the western part of Macedonia.

Rusting memories by Ognen Bojkovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Raying Sunlight by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Strumica, eastern Macedonia










jonassundberg.zenfolio.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Prespa lake

Exploring Prespa, Macedonia by ImogenX, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Kitty by ImogenX, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bistra mountain forest

Forest arteries by Ognen Bojkovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mavrovo plains at sunset today - feeling the breeze at only 5 degrees whilst the nearest city was cooking under hot air

Textures by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Kisava

Kisava by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Zeleznec, southern Macedonia

Zeleznec by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia...

DSC_3784 by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Archaeological site (basilica) Manchevski, Ohrid










mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Garska river, western part of Macedonia

DSC09959 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Gari, in the western part of Macedonia

DSC00076 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The entrance on the Jewish cemetery in the city of Bitola

Untitled by Vladic Boskovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

National park Pelister, near Bitola

Untitled by Vladic Boskovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_0140-2 by Martin Konstantin Martinov, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_5965 by ILE PETROVSKI, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

road to markova noga and brajcino,lubojno by ILE PETROVSKI, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_5050 by ILE PETROVSKI, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Krushevo










photo by Dean Mandicevski


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohrid*


Lago Ohrid .IMG_6757 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohrid*


IMG_6750 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohrid*


IMG_6695 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skopje*


IMG_7080 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohrid*


Lago Ohrid .IMG_6916 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohrid*


Lago Ohrid .IMG_6878 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skopje*


Futuro museo Arqueologico . IMG_7103 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonian salad










anjči


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mavrovo ski lift, Mavrovo National Park










anjči


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Hiking from Mavrovo to Medenica mountain, Mavrovo National Park










anjči


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Small river flowing though the Prilep field

Prilep River by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Through the highlands by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The forest near the city of Krushevo

YMLP 2015 by David Strouse, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Krushevo

Krusevo Entrance by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia by boban onosimoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Dragoš, in the southern part of the country. Population: 33.










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The road Veles-Kadrifakovo in the central part of the country

велес-кадрифаково (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. Ilija, near the village of Krklino, southern Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Leaf carpet by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The springs of the lake Ohrid










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The St. Jovan Bigorski monastery in the western part of the country










photo by Stojan Stojanovski Photography


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Rasimbegov bridge over the river Crna Reka in the southern part of the country

mariovo-macedonia-2015-0487 by Macedonia Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Rural landscape just outside the Macedonian capital of Skopje










by Hans van der Boom


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia

DSC_7698 by Ilce Petrovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Lavci, southern Macedonia. Population: 338.










mojrodenkraj.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Velušina, in the southern part of Macedonia. Population: 160.










mojrodenkraj.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

mojrodenkraj.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

mojrodenkraj.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Okta Oil Rafinery near Skopje

Okta Oil Rafinery by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere between the city of Veles and the village of Lozovo

Bliss (Veles - Landscape) by Marjan Lazarevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain village and a zigzag road in the western part of the country

ZigZag To Galičnik In The Sun by Alfred Grupstra, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Glogji, in the northwestern part of the country










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Renewed old architecture in the city of Tetovo, located in the northwestern part of the country










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitola, a town in the southern part of the country

Bitola by Alex G Tziolas, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Church in Bitola










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Gjorgji Orovcanec


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

When mist takes over by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_1132 by Ilce Petrovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_1137 by Ilce Petrovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_1328 by Ilce Petrovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Popova Shapka, popular winter and ski resort in the northwestern part of the country










tourguide.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Kichevo, in the western part of the country










Bojan Velevski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje's old town










Angel Sitnovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

House in Ohrid, a town in the southwestern part of the country










mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Makedonska Kamenica, in the eastern part of the country










Dragan Kostovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ovce Pole region, in the eastern part of the country










Emil Chuchkov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old house in the village of Jankovec, southwestern Macedonia










photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Natur by Jeton Aliji, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia by Tania Koni, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Panorama photo of Jakupica Massif, with a part of the city of Krushevo

Montana Jakupica by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia nikon calidad-1207 by David Lasheras, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia nikon calidad--3 by David Lasheras, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Small winery in the Demir Kapija region

Macedonia nikon calidad-1282 by David Lasheras, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia nikon calidad-1279 by David Lasheras, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia nikon calidad-1284 by David Lasheras, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Clearskies87


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Some abandoned building in the middle of nowhere...

DSC_1785 by Ilce Petrovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Pelicans of Lake Dojran by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Three friends by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Near the city of Strumica, in the eastern part of the country










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Nižepole, a small village in the Baba mountains, in the southern part of the country.

Nižepole has community half of which is orthodox Christian and the other half is Muslim - they all live in peace.

Nižepole by Jens Rosengren, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The bridge over the Debar lake, in the western part of the country










photo by Vlatko Rafeski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The church St. Clement in the village of Gorna Belica










photo byRobert Panovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Marko's towers, remains of a medieval fortress near the city of Prilep, in the southern part of the country

Markovi Kuli by The traveller and the fox, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Storm










Martin Filipovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

landscape............. by Atsje Bosma-Prins, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The church St. Archangel Gabriel in the city of Bitola










mojrodenkraj.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Leshnica peak on the Shar Planina mountain, in the western part of the country










photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^










photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Nearby...










photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ovče Pole (Macedonian: Овче Поле, meaning: Plain of sheep) is a plain situated around the flow of Sveti Nikole's River, which is a tributary to the Bregalnica river, in the east-central part of Republic of Macedonia. 

The climate of the plain is characterized by hot and dry summers and temperately cold winters, with occasional sharp lows.

Strong winds from the north-west, north, south-east are specific for this region and are present for most of the year, this being the reason the area to be called "the windiest place on the Balkans".


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

all photos source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St Saviour (Sv Spas) Monastery near the city of Krushevo, built in 1836.

Sv Spas by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St Saviour by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The view from the monastery

Saviour View by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

....Macedonia di Papaveri! by Giovanni Roncan, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Star Dojran town

Дојrан Dojran (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tavern in the city of Gevgelija

Гевгелија Gevgelija (63) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Peshna cave

Pesna by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Panorama from Slatinski Izvor nature site, taken above village Slatinsko

Slatinsko Panorama by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Small hydro plant on the Kozjak lake, near the capital Skopje

160417-skopje-bernard-0152 by Marc Morell, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The gentle predator by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje











2hourshigh.tumblr.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Hiking and Mountain Biking

Hiking and Mountain Biking | Labunishki bacila by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain House | Labunishki Bacila by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Peak Strizak (2.233 m)

Peak Strizak (2.233 m) | Labunishki Bacila by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Two aerial shots...










Hugh Donagher


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Hugh Donagher


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain highs by Ivo.Vuk, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mavrovo region

Untitled by Gent Aliu, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunset over Polog region

Sunset over Polog by Gent Aliu, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia (Skopje) Storm clouds by Güldem Üstün, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Valley view by Hendrik Morkel, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonia by Hendrik Morkel, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cave Gorna Slatinska

Cave Gorna Slatinska 15 by Hendrik Morkel, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cave Gorna Slatinska 16 by Hendrik Morkel, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sleeping bat by Hendrik Morkel, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Opel Olympia Rekord model 1956/7 - Ethno museum, Krklino village Macedonia by Filip Pechevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ethno museum by Filip Pechevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

"The Vevcani puddle" or "Dead lake", just below the "Crn Kamen" (Black Stone) 2257 meters high, and it is one of the four glacial lakes on Jablanica mountain. The mountain range of Jablanica is one of the few places in the Balkans that hold the Balkan Lynx and many other endemic species.

Dead lake on Jablanica mountain-Republic of Macedonia by Filip Pechevski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_3797 by ILE PETROVSKI, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_3718 by ILE PETROVSKI, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

In the Polog region...

RZP_1170 by Robert Zahariev, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Pelagonia region


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

all photos by aerofoto.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tristo winery near the city of Veles, in the central part of the country










tristo.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Mavrovi Anovi, in the western part of the country

Kichinitsa_001 by Lav Lutalica, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

-del-


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Storm by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Duracka Reka river in the northeastern part of the country










Rade57


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Viziana park in the northeastern part of the country










Rade57


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The ethno village of Nerezi, near the capital Skopje. It represents 12 typical houses from various regions of Macedonia.










photo by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Canyon










Cedo Popovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia...










Cedo Popovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia...










Cedo Popovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mavrovo lake & Mavrovo village










Cedo Popovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje's old town










Cedo Popovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cedo Popovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

In the abandoned mine, located above the village of Belovodica, near the city of Prilep, an artificial lake with turquoise color and a depth of 20-30 meters appeared due to rain falls and underground waters. 










Photos: Dimitar Petkovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere in Macedonia...










Cedo Popovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Pastures on Mount Bistra, National Park Mavrovo

Bistra Fields by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Demir Kapija gorge

Iron Gate by Marjan Petkovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

On the road. by Dimitar Novakov, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A panoramic view of the border (which somehow doesn't exist lol) between Macedonia and Kosovo, as seen from the Ljuboten peak.

Borderline by Dragan Apostolski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Pchinja river










Aleksandar Kolov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Aleksandar Kolov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Aleksandar Kolov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Zrze Monastery Macedonia by Seb Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

# 15 06 Galicnik Emi (62) by Wolfgang Maringer, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

# 16 05 Bardovci (3) by Wolfgang Maringer, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

# 16 05 Dolno Orashje (Tetovo) (3) by Wolfgang Maringer, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Frozen. by Dimitar Novakov, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

WINGAIR Team


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

WINGAIR Team


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skochivir gorge

Поглед на Скочивирска Клисура by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Конаци на манастирот „Св. Никола“ - Манастир by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Manastir

Куќа во селото Манастир by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Vladimirovo, eastern Macedonia

_M5A1976 by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Debar lake in the western part of the country

Дебарско Езеро 1 by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mariovo region, southwest Macedonia

Во Мариово by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_M5A2130 by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_M5A1696-Edit by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_M5A1724-Edit by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Janche, in the western part of the country

Поглед на Јанче 2 by Ѕвонко Петровски, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain Peak | Jablanica by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

macedonia musician through window by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje (Скопје) by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tree amongs Wheat by Fursa, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

1-IMG_0072 by Fursa, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

landscape by ljupcho petrovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonian architecture by Oliver Noveski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Бардовци, Скопје / Bardovci, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Somewhere near the capital Skopje...










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tikvesh Lake, Macedonia. by Gary cousins, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macedonian Mezze, Ohrid by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

forgotten by ljupcho petrovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Once upon a time... by Mr. Nela, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mazedonien by Dirk Nozulak, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mazedonien by Dirk Nozulak, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mazedonien by Dirk Nozulak, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Republika Makedonija's flag. . . by Aspen 31, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Church in the village of Novo Selo 

Untitled by Aspen 31, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Isar-Marvintsi archaeological site (5th century BC), near the city of Gevgelija in the southern part of the country

Isar-Marvintsi archaeological site, 5th century BC - end of the Roman era by Aspen 31, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Pehchevo, in the eastern part of the country










photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Blatec, In the eastern part of the country










photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Pčinja river in the northern part of the country...

Река Пчиня, в македонска земя... by sevdelin atanasov, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A view of Trpejca by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Tea land 3 by Erdil Seali, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Macedonia*

Macedonia . by bilwander, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thessaloniki city view from Heptapyrgio castle, Greece #Μacedonia*

Macedonia by bilwander, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thessaloniki, seafront Nikis av and urban scape view from atop the White Tower #Μacedonia*

Macedonia by bilwander, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ The last three photos are from Greece, not from the Republic of Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Kriva Reka river

Крива Река Kriva Reka (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Wild horses by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

iRX Skopje-Bitola bei Dolno Orizari by Gunar Kaune, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

View on Debar lake from Drenok, mountain Jablanica by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Jakupecki Preslap Panorama by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Stara Reka by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Awakening by Ustapetrova, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountains! by Ustapetrova, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Macédoine - Parc National Mavrovo by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

PRILEP by SalvatoreMarco Romania, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Fields around Presil, in the Pelagonia region

Presil Panorama by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The old bridge in Bucim village

Bucin Bridge by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunflower Fields by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

milkyway by Gent Aliu, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Glacier Lakes in Sharr Montains

EarthPorn/Glacier Lakes in Sharr Montains, Tetovo, Macedonia [OC] [3968x2240] by Alison Huskey, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Marathon through Galicica region - the intro by tropicalsnaphappy, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mavrovo, village in Macedonia by Slobodan Jovanoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Old House by Ivan Isailovski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mavrovo - Macedonia by raf hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mavrovo - Macedonia by raf hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Flow by Boris Naumoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Смилковско езеро, Скопје / Smilkovci lake, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Untitled by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Prespa by BurnOsoleil, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Autumn pictures of Labunishki Bacila - Struga, Macedonia by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St George Antenna by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mountain Lake at Labunishki Bacila 1930 meters high by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Autumn pictures of Labunishki Bacila - Struga, Macedonia by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A view of the Vardar river from Kozle village by Vlad Naskovski, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Exploring Ohrid*

Garden with a view by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Jelak Black Peak by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Popova Shapka by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bucin Bridge by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Aquapark DK by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mukuruzi by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Krusevo Connection by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ponikva ski center

DSC_9474 by Brigitta Réder, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_9460 by Brigitta Réder, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_0172 by Brigitta Réder, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_9472 by Brigitta Réder, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_0023 by Brigitta Réder, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Sredno Egri, in the southern part of the country

27 September 2017. FAO pilot area for land consolidation in Sredno Egri, the former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia. Photo pictured from 50-450 meters height by FAO Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

27 September 2017. FAO pilot area for land consolidation in Sredno Egri, the former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia. Photo pictured from 50-450 meters height by FAO Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

27 September 2017. FAO pilot area for land consolidation in Sredno Egri, the former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia. Photo pictured from 50-450 meters height by FAO Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

27 September 2017. FAO pilot area for land consolidation in Sredno Egri, the former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia. Photo pictured from 50-450 meters height by FAO Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

World War One German bunker in Pelister National Park

German Bunker by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

View on the chimneys of the coal plant in Bitola

Bitola Fields by Bojan Rantaša, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Bosilovo

Réseau social by Aspen 31, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_Kieran Campbell_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Krusevo, Macedonia by Mihajlo Siljanoski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

the grave of those who live in heaven by Radivoj Despotovic, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lake Globochitsa

&#55357;&#56474; ...memories of green... &#55357;&#56474; Lake Globochica - Macedonia by Tatjana Stojanoska, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Radika river

...the River Radika - Macedonia... by Tatjana Stojanoska, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Abandoned house in the village of Malovishte


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Malovishte


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

am05 by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

2019-05-03 01.12.07 1 by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Autumn Road by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

IMG_1113_stitch by Zeljko Pinter, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunset by Riste Spiroski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

IMG_1018 by Zeljko Pinter, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

MŽT 443 003, Miladinovtsi, North Macedonia by toma.bacic, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC_9561P by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Landscape by Electronic Art, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A Copy of Flatiron in Skopje by Electronic Art, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Autumn Landscape by Electronic Art, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ship In a Lake by Electronic Art, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

all photos by *gosepa*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Prilep

White curves by Meri Boshkoska, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheerful street singer by Meri Boshkoska, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Wind Park Bogdanci 77 by USAID North Macedonia, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Stobi - capital of Macedonia Salutaris by Jacek Domanski, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Demir Kapija, small town in the southern part of the country...










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Leshok monastery complex in the northwestern part of the country...










_photo by me_ ​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Peshti gorge...










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lake Prespa










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Pelister&#x27;s Eyes, North Macedonia by Csaba&amp;Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Painted Mosque, Tetovo, North Macedonia by Csaba&amp;Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

A big collection of Roman terracota figurines in the Archaeological Museum of Skopje











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417386281093455879


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

441 109 Demir Kapija by Dennis Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Newer houses catch the sunlight, Resen, Macedonia by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Yellow building with arched gable, Carev Dvor, Macedonia by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Kratovo

DSC00674 by Inge Colijn, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Krushevo

DSC08605 by Inge Colijn, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Centar Zupa, No. Macedonia by Doug Testa, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Land consolidation area of Egri, North Macedonia – after land consolidation (December 2021) by FAO Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lake Mladost










_photo by me_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Holy Mother of God monastery, near the city of Kichevo








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Peshtani village on lake Ohrid









​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Traditional feast








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Rice fields near the city of Kochani, in the eastern part of the country...








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Galičica National Park, North Macedonia by Csaba&Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Radika Canyon, Mavrovo National Park, North Macedonia by Csaba&Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Vrtuska peak, Pelister National Park, North Macedonia by Csaba&Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DMU 771 & EMU 411 by Trains in Macedonia, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Distant Peaks, Galičica National Park by Otto Maderdonner, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lonely Church, Ljubojno by Otto Maderdonner, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Getting Ready, Dupeni by Otto Maderdonner, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Peak Lako Signoj, Macedonia by Otto Maderdonner, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC50722 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC50765 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Untitled by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSC51310 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje 220917-9256 by Jump Mo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Kratovo220924-0113 by Jump Mo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Demir Kapija 220922-9966 by Jump Mo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_9221693 by Jump Mo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

0E6A5AFA-0958-42FC-A0E6-448E9AEEEEF8 by Jump Mo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

DSCF5176.jpg by wet mapache, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Cave Peshna. 
Speleologists say that Cave Peshna's entrance is the biggest cave entrance on the Balkans — the entrance is 40 metres (130 ft) high and 56 metres (184 ft) wide. The length of the cave is 124 metres (407 ft)._ 
photo by me_








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The village of Belitsa
_photo by me_








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Mosque in the the village of Plasnitsa 
_photo by me_








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The Kozyak accumulation and the bridge over the lake
_photo by me_








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

022 Dag 7 Archeologische site van Stobi 487 by Mirjam Koot, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city of Kavadarci










photo by _Gail Edwin Aguiar_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_by Tomislav Georgiev_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_by Tomislav Georgiev_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_by Tomislav Georgiev_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_by Tomislav Georgiev_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

_by Tomislav Georgiev_


----------

